# grooming in clients home



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

have all needed tools, experience but no clients at present. I was wondering if anyone thinks a grooming on the go in clients homes could make a go of it. It would be convenient for clients and less streessful for pets. The disadvantage would be only being able to do one at a time..which blows effeciency and good profits and mileage costs. But it would beat no income. Anyone that has pets they hire to get groomed would you consider this? thanksI'd also be willing to do kenels


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

The mileage allowance for your taxes will offset your travel costs. When I was a courier I drove so many miles that I ended up not owing a cent in taxes. Of course the miles on the vehicle do add up. It sure seems like it would be a good business.


Nomad


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks Nomad


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

One thing you might want to consider is territorialism. When you are in a dogs home you are in *his* territory, and the dog may be on the offensive because of it.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

If you provide mobile services, double your charge, and add mileage on to anything over 10 miles or whatever you decide. For people who love their pets, they will most likely GLADLY pay your asking price, especially once word gets around.


----------

